# Mavs Dancers at NBA All-Star 2007



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/allstar2007/dance/dal_b.html

Fans have chosen Mallory to represent the Mavs Dancers at NBA All-Star 2007.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

She's cute.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd hit it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the Atlanta Hawks have so many blazable cheerleaders it's not even funny. I need to become the faux gay guy in the dance team tryouts for some of these teams. Good lord the talent that is available.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Man the Atlanta Hawks have so many blazable cheerleaders it's not even funny. I need to become the faux gay guy in the dance team tryouts for some of these teams. Good lord the talent that is available.


They should look to trade some of them for solid players :cheer:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'd hit it.


I'm cutting in line. :biggrin: 

Sloppy seconds?? :drool:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ooppp. I meant to type "_I've hit it...._"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ooppp. I meant to type "_I've hit it...._"


That's why xray is the next one in line!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's why xray is the next one in line!


I withdraw until she douches!! :chill:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I withdraw until she douches!! :chill:


:dogpile:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Don't forget to get the owners permission before playing the back 9.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Don't forget to get the owners permission before playing the back 9.


Isn't it a bigger thrill when you play without?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't it a bigger thrill when you play without?


We have a performance issue...:sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> We have a performance issue...:sadbanana:


Who's "we?"

Speak for yourself, or "I," Jurassic dude....

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:boohoo2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't it a bigger thrill when you play without?


True, true, but there is always the rick of getting slapped, which is well worth it most of the time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> :boohoo2:


:ghug:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> True, true, but there is always the rick of getting slapped, which is well worth it most of the time.


I try to get slapped on a consistent basis.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hellz yes, she was my choice. 

Tappable.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys are gross...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys are gross...


Dude... we are gross?!?!?!

We are not the one playing with donkey balls.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Dude... we are gross?!?!?!
> 
> We are not the one playing with donkey balls.....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


you got me there...:lol:


----------

